# Hi, everyone



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi
I'm Cha Cha, I'm a mouse owner not a breeder. I keep mice for about six months now and I really love them! I'm planning to breed mice but I don't know if anyone gonna take them or not.
Now I have 2 male mice Peace(champange self) and Colby(chocolate banded), 3 dogs, 4 guinea pigs and 2 hamsters. I live in Thailand where ther are a few people keeping mice as pet  (because people usually think they're dirty or they're only a snake food). We don't have much variety here, only self and bands and a few satins, brokens, fox and tans. I'm really happy to see you all!

ps.sorry if my English isn't really good


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello Cha Cha nice to meet you x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome! I think your English is just fine. Your mice sound very nice. Maybe you can help teach people that mice make excellent pets


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  Your English is brilliant!


----------

